# Meine heißgeliebte Magura Big Ego



## Abt Hugo (31. März 2006)

Hallo,

versteigere meine heißgeliebte *Magura BIG EGO *mit *185 mm Federweg *und *komplettem Servicekoffer*. Die Gabel ist technisch und optisch in *sehr gutem Zustand*. Habe sehr viel Spaß mit ihr gehabt, aber jetzt kommt sie unter den Hammer.  

Hier gehts zur Auktion:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-BIG-EGO-Downhill-Gabel-mit-185-mm-Federweg_W0QQitemZ7230989618QQcategoryZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viel Spaß beim bieten  

Michael


----------



## freedward (2. April 2006)

Wieso trennste dich denn, wenn du die ego so heiß liebst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (3. April 2006)

freedward schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso trennste dich denn, wenn du die ego so heiß liebst?




Hallo Freedward,

danke für Dein Interesse. Schau mal in die Auktion, da habe ich bereits geschrieben:

*"... und trenne mich nur von ihr, da ich mit dem Downhillen aufgehört habe."*

Ich habe mich mittlerweile mehr aufs Enduro/FR verlegt und da ist die Big Ego einfach die falsche Gabel.  

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Abt Hugo (7. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich hatte ganz vergessen  , daß noch zwei Neopren-Framesaver (black/grey) von SPEEDSTUFF mitgeliefert werden, damit der Rahmen nicht beschädigt wird. Die Framesaver sind in sehr gutem Zustand, ungekürzt und kosten neu 20,90 Euro. Hier noch Bilder mit den Framesavern. Einmal in schwarz, einmal in grau:











Hier gehts zur Auktion:

Meine Magura Big Ego bei Ebay

Viel Spaß beim bieten  

Michael


----------



## Ghostrider_avi (7. April 2006)

hi,
bist du auch nen benz-oldie fan...das wär ja klasse,bin nämlich auch einer...auf was stehst du denn so...
herzliche stern grüße


----------



## Abt Hugo (8. April 2006)

Ghostrider_avi schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> bist du auch nen benz-oldie fan...das wär ja klasse,bin nämlich auch einer...auf was stehst du denn so...
> herzliche stern grüße



Hallo Ghostrider,

ja klar, ich steh auch auf alte Benz - vor allem auf die Kisten der 70er. Strichacht, 107er und so. Und Du? Welche Kisten liegen Dir vor allem am Herzen?

Toll - das es hier noch andere Oldie-Fans gibt.  

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz

Michael


----------



## Ghostrider_avi (10. April 2006)

Hi,
was fürn zufall steh auch auf /8 und 107er...
bau grad mit nem kumpel ein 280sl als könig um
und denn steht da noch nen 250c einspritzer wie man auf den fotos sehen kann...ach übrigens der könig hat hinten 345er auf 15" bbs felgen,voll krank kann ik nur sagen ...
grüße


----------



## Abt Hugo (10. April 2006)

Hi,

oh Mann - der König sieht ja jetzt schon heftig aus. Da kriege ich Angst.  Ich bin da mehr so der Originalitätsspießer.  

Trotzdem sind die Gemeinsamkeiten unübersehbar. Habe auch einen 280SL und eine 280CE. Auch noch in silber  :











Als Winterschlampe muß ein W123 240D im PÖL-Betrieb sein Dasein fristen.  

Ich dachte, die Königs werden mittlerweile alle wieder in Originalzustand zurückgeflext - ihr macht es anders rum. Finde ich gut!  

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Ghostrider_avi (11. April 2006)

sonst bin ich eigentlich auch auf originalität aus...das einzigste was ich immer machen würde sind schöne alus rauf und eventuell den buslenker vom 107er austauschen,sonst soll es alles so bleiben wie es mal war...
aber du hast auf jeden fall nen guten geschmack wenns um benz geht ...
was noch fehlt in der sammlung ist ein 109er coupe oder cabrio ,das wär denn der absoluter knaller... 
am könig werden grade die armaturen aus edelstahl gefräßt(handmade by kumpel)...und der rest der austattung wird beiges leder sein...denn kommt noch nen fetter amg auspuff ran und und und...
viele grüße


----------



## Abt Hugo (11. April 2006)

Ghostrider_avi schrieb:
			
		

> sonst bin ich eigentlich auch auf originalität aus...das einzigste was ich immer machen würde sind schöne alus rauf und eventuell den buslenker vom 107er austauschen,sonst soll es alles so bleiben wie es mal war...




Hallo,

so genau nehme ich es mit der Originalität nun auch nicht. Ich bin allerdings felgenmäßig in die andere Richtung gegangen.  Sowohl meine Coupe als auch mein SL wurden ab Werk mit Fuchsfelgen ausgeliefert, beide habe ich mittlerweile aber auf Radkappen umgerüstet. Ich finde, es sieht so klassischer aus.  Ist aber Geschmackssache.

Der Buslenker vom 107er ist wirklich schrecklich, nimmt man aber ein kleineres, kann ich die Instrumente nicht mehr sehen. Ich lasse erst mal das Ungetüm dran.



			
				Ghostrider_avi schrieb:
			
		

> was noch fehlt in der sammlung ist ein 109er coupe oder cabrio



Meinst Du vielleicht den W111? Der W109 ist doch der große W108 und den gab es nur als Limo. Oder täusche ich mich da?

Meinst Du den hier?











Die sind wirklich sensationell - aber auch nicht besonders günstig.  

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Ghostrider_avi (11. April 2006)

hi,
sorry mein fehler(bin noch nich so lange dabei)
ich meine natürlich die 111er auf dem foto...
haben deine beiden schätzen automatik oder schaltung...
und wie sieht die innenaustattung(e-fensterheber?,leder?,farbe?.....)aus...
macht ihr eigentlich auch nen paar ausfahrten im sommer?treffen?
wenn ich am ende des jahres meine flippen habe,denn hol ik mir erstmal nen 123er coupe(NOCH nich so teuer)...weiß aber noch nich ob 230er oder 280er,lieber natürlich 280er weil der 230er nich wirklich nen top motor hat...ausserdem machen 185ps  mehr spaß als 136ps...und das aller wichtigste ist ja der unterschied zwischen ein rauen 4zyl.  und ein geilen schnurrenden wunderbaren 6zyl. love: träum,träum )...
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (12. April 2006)

Hallo,

habe in beiden Autos Automatik, ich finde, das paßt zu einem klassischen Benz am besten.  Allerdings ist mein SL aufgrund des hohen Gewichts, der langen Übersetzung und der überarbeiteten Wandlerautomatik im unteren Drehzahlbereich recht müde - vielleicht wäre da ein Schalter die bessere Wahl gewesen.  Der Strichacht ist mit der hydraulischen Kupplung wesentlich flotter.

Ausstattung meines W114: Leder rot, elektr. Schiebedach, Automatik, Servo - das wars auch schon.  

Ausstattung meines R107: Leder safran, elektr. Fenster, Automatik, Servo, Automatikantenne, Tempomat (natürlich kaputt)

Und wie siehts bei Deinen Schätzen aus?

Klar machen wir jede Menge Ausfahrten und Treffen. Schau mal auf unsere Homepage www.oldtimer-stammtisch.de unter "Termine".  Wenn Du mal in der Ecke hier bist, kannst Du gerne mal rein schauen - wir sind kein Verein, sondern nur ein lockerer Haufen.

Der 230er macht beim W123 auch viel Spaß, der 280er natürlich mehr - ist aber auch um einiges durstiger.  Mit dem Kauf solltest Du Dich beeilen - die Preise beim 123 steigen.

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------

